# food suggestion help, please



## loving_my_toys (Mar 26, 2010)

I adopted my just turned one and two year old Toy Poodles a year ago. They seem to really like a food, but then will start turning their noses to it after awhile. At first I gave them a mix of dry and wet. They both prefer wet and tried turning their noses to the dry and wanting just wet, but wet is not fun for their system, they both had lots of wet stools. I have tried a couple dry brands; Taste of the Wild, Merrick, and now Purina Little Bites. The first two they really enjoyed for a few months and then suddenly seemed to grow tired of it. They really like the Purina, but I am concerned that it is not the best for them. I will be hopefully adding two more Toy Poodles to the family within the next few months or so. I am hoping to try to find a brand that I am nutritionally happy with and they enjoy before the other two arrive. What are some suggestions? Thanks so much for any all all help!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

You might try rotating between flavors within the same brand. For example, if they were eating a Merrick lamb and rice, the next bag might be their seafood variety. I know people who regularly switch between the Fromm five star varieties.


----------



## loving_my_toys (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you so much for the suggestion!


----------

